# looking for stone/glass disks



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2007)

I am looking for stone, glass or shell disks to use on the tops of my bottle stoppers, but can only find beaded ones with holes drilled through...they look bad if the holes aren't below the level of the wood.  I am looking for approx 25mm (quarter size) flat disks.

Any leads?  and yes, I have tried paging through hundreds of bead sites, all drilled...

Thanks
Jon


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 27, 2007)

try looking for cabachons instead of beads, they are not drilled, though most are domed.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2007)

been there... most of the cabochons i am finding are ovals!  My wife is about to kill me because I keep driving farther and farther to craft supply stores and such....


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2007)

You could always cast your own, or contact Ed4copies.  His wife does some great PR work, and I think she also does stained glass.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2007)

been thinking about the stained glass angle...I can always use another hobby!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 27, 2007)

Check Here:

http://www.firemountaingems.com/fctdgems.asp

You may have to search some to find the round ones as most are oval, but there are round ones in most of the stones.


----------



## dbriski (Apr 27, 2007)

I think your term of Beads is messing you up.  Beads by definition have a hole in them. 

1. a small, usually round object of glass, wood, stone, or the like with a hole through it, often strung with others of its kind in necklaces, rosaries, etc.  

That might be why everything you search for is coming up with a hole it in. Not sure what else to look for besides what has already been mentioned.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2007)

i kid you not!  I just placed an order with them (minutes ago)...stumbled on the site and found some items that will work.  Most of them are smaller than I wanted, but found some nice rounds that I hope will work well.  Many Thanks for the input.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Jon, I just realized you're "local"!  We NOVA members get together on occasion, and you're welcome to join us if/when you can.  There are also the Bubbasville East meetings that aren't TOO far from you - keep an eye out for one of Clewless's postings.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2007)

JimGo-

will do.  my son (13yo) and I started turning after he took a summer camp at his school, so we need to get to meetings to learn much more.  I was warned that this could be addictive, so I am looking for the 12 step woodturning meeting...HI, my name is Jon and I make pens every day.....


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 27, 2007)

Try Rings & Things. http://www.rings-things.com/
They don't sell rings [?] but they do sell many-many jewelry related items and probably have exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 27, 2007)

Try these:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/catalog/decorative_mat.html
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Cabochons.htm

Probably aren't flat though.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2007)

Bruce-
Thanks for links, actually just what I am looking for, just with a better price tag!
Love the Ebony/Ivory pen!
Jon


----------



## arioux (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

I only use glass button now for my stopper.  Get most of them from ebay or the linnen store where my wife shop.  Here is an example

http://cgi.ebay.com/32mm-Czech-Sunf...306QQihZ011QQcategoryZ115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIX-006-CZECH-G...7QQihZ002QQcategoryZ41194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Do a search on glass button on ebay, you will find 100's of them.  you just have to grind them,under to remove the little loop.  Flea market is a great place to find them too and some of them a just some mastrpiece.

Hope this help

Alfred

P.S.  I have absolutely no affiliation with any of those ebay seller, just pointing some exemple.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 27, 2007)

Having been dabbling in glass for years I finally bought a kiln last summer for fusing glass, primarily for my turned wood kaleidoscopes. I also started messing around with some fused glass jewelry and realized that some of the round necklaces would work pretty good on my bottle stoppers as cabachons.  Thought I had some pictures on this laptop that I could post but must be on the desktop.  I'll try to post some tomorrow.  So if your wife is tired of wasting money on gas you can get into glass fusing for around $800-1000, but each cabachon will just cost pennies after selling the first one.  []


----------



## airrat (Apr 27, 2007)

I have found a few sites doing a search for 25mm cabochons.   firemountain gems was one of them.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 28, 2007)

Try here for cabochans.. good selection and pretty nice.  I use them for mine.

http://www.augumspenworks.com/apwspecials.htm


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says, you guys are great!  Many thanks for all the leads (and helping me empty my bank account $30 at a time....


----------



## broitblat (Apr 29, 2007)

Jon,

Here's a couple of more sites with cabochons:

http://www.siwonline.net/catIndex.html
http://wire-sculpture.com/wholesalecloseouts.php?search=round+cabochon

Also, here's a source of buttons:
http://www.purrfection.com/buttons/commercial_1.htm
http://www.twinrosesdesigns.com/Buttons_For_Sale.html

All of these are from the links section of the yahoo stopper group.

  -Barry


----------



## Draken (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, now I', putting in bids for glass buttons on Ebay.  As if I needed anything else to drain my budget. [}][]  Will need to get some PR soon now that the weather is getting warm here.


----------

